

Why Removing Choice Is Critical To Learning Anything Difficult - hotmind
http://dreaminespanol.com/spanish-lifehacks/removing-choice-life-critical-learning-spanish/

======
kaens
You still have the choice to not listen to anything, and it's hard to remove
yourself from choice to the point where "this productive thing I want to be
doing" is the path of least resistance compared to a bunch of other more
immediately "rewarding" activities.

That said, artificially limiting ones choices can certainly help.

~~~
hotmind
I like how you phrased that: artificially limited choices. It's accurate,
since we always have choices, even ones that are contextually unrelated.

